# Easy corpsing with tissue mache



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

My ghost has been corpsed and is ready to be undercoated black and then paint. Cool.
View attachment 1941

















Basically a wall-breaker. It's a ghost thing.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great Marrow.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very scary looking, I love it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good, Marrow. Tell us a little bit about how you did the corpsing.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Looks nice. Color would have been good too...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking scary!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice work. Looking forward to seeing it finished. And yes, a bit of info on the way you used the tissue mache.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks great. I might have to try my hand at this. The outcome is great.


----------

